# Mugleston's Pitbull Farm



## Innerdemons

Hello all muglestons pit bull farm has an official myspace page now if you can and have a myspace add muglestons page we would love to hear from other pitbull owners !!!!!!!


Just google Myspace Muglestons Pitbull Farm.... AND ADD US !!!


----------



## Sydney

OMG...HOW EXCITING!


----------



## BlueBull

other pit bull owners?

you dont even breed own or breed pitbulls. more like pigbulls

i have heard some damn sad stuff about you. you should be ashamed to even call yourself a breeder... ass.


----------



## BedlamBully

Sydney said:


> OMG...HOW EXCITING!


:rofl:

Uh I'll pass too.


----------



## MADBood

yeah let me go sell my Acura real quick and maybe then I'll have $6000 to spend on a Mugleston hog..i mean dog...LMFAO!!!!


----------



## sw_df27

lol syd!!!!


----------



## reddoggy

__________________________________________________________


----------



## reddoggy

Nice intro BTW


----------



## MADBood

BlueBull said:


> i have heard some damn sad stuff about you. you should be ashamed to even call yourself a breeder... ass.


you and me both. I can't believe the audacity of some people. try using a bully forum to recruit more naive buyers, as i doubt anyone here is interested.


----------



## MADBood

reddoggy said:


> Nice intro BTW


i mean honestly!!


----------



## Innerdemons

wow dont believe everything you hear talk is talk... I didnt come here and post it to have people bash it... But i guess thats the kind of things a site like this promotes ?? are pitbulls are top of the line you can say what you like but the bottom line is we do alot of work wit big name superstars basketball players football players... Funny how you call our dogs pigbulls but half of the dogs i see reposting to this are mixed breeds... Thanks for allowing us to post you can delete this post and the account... I thought this was a site for pitbull breeders not for people who have never spoke to us personally or delt with us personally to take WORD OF MOUTH from others.... What you hear isnt always THE TRUTH... Thanks


----------



## Innerdemons

MADBood said:


> you and me both. I can't believe the audacity of some people. try using a bully forum to recruit more naive buyers, as i doubt anyone here is interested.


Um we dont need to recruit buyers we do just fine lol we wanted to add more pitbull owners to our site as we already have a bunch... We also have a ton of other kennels on our site...


----------



## MADBood

Innerdemons said:


> are pitbulls are top of the line you can say what you like but the bottom line is we do alot of work wit big name superstars basketball players football players...
> 
> .. I thought this was a site for pitbull breeders not for people who have never spoke to us personally or delt with us personally to take WORD OF MOUTH from others.... What you hear isnt always THE TRUTH... Thanks


Your prices speak loudly, dude.

This is a site for owners and breeders alike.

your dogs are not "pitbulls"....news flash!!! maybe people would respect you if you called them as they are....American Bullies.


----------



## BlueBull

Innerdemons said:


> wow dont believe everything you hear talk is talk... I didnt come here and post it to have people bash it... But i guess thats the kind of things a site like this promotes ?? are pitbulls are top of the line you can say what you like but the bottom line is we do alot of work wit big name superstars basketball players football players... Funny how you call our dogs pigbulls but half of the dogs i see reposting to this are mixed breeds... Thanks for allowing us to post you can delete this post and the account... I thought this was a site for pitbull breeders not for people who have never spoke to us personally or delt with us personally to take WORD OF MOUTH from others.... What you hear isnt always THE TRUTH... Thanks


People talk... and if EVERYBODY says the same thing then its probably the truth. I know you AARON. I have been around you and the people you have sold to and burned for almost 10 years now. I know people that know your vet and people taht have been to your facilities... i know you a whole lot better than you think i do. I know how you embellis your stats, hike your prices up sky high and take advantage of people who dont know any better. 
your salesmanship is insane... you should think about selling Amway, lol.

I know the truth as do you, which is why you are here and not on sites that actually are into your lines, ebcuase you ahve burned your bridges with EVERYONE you deal with. your only friends are stragners, and thats adamn shame.


----------



## Sydney

Too bad you target such naive people...I don't care if they are movie stars if they don't know dogs they don't know dogs, but they learn.
I'll give you an example of one of your "oh so awesome deals to a football superstar" Ernie Sims now sports a true example of the breed, something he can show and be proud of...not your pregnant "Hogatha" sorry excuse for an APBT. Believe it or not some of the naive people you sell your garbage to do eventually learn the truth!


----------



## Innerdemons

Sydney said:


> Too bad you target such naive people...I don't care if they are movie stars if they don't know dogs they don't know dogs, but they learn.
> I'll give you an example of one of your "oh so awesome deals to a football superstar" Ernie Sims now sports a true example of the breed, something he can show and be proud of...not your pregnant "Hogatha" sorry excuse for an APBT. Believe it or not some of the naive people you sell your garbage to do eventually learn the truth!


lol at this your right we have garbage thats why dogs like boogie beast goliath and magoo continue to win trophy after trophy cause those judges dont know dogs lmao im done with this bashing


----------



## MADBood

Innerdemons or Aaron, maybe you and Kim Taylor should get together and talk "pitbulls"...it wouldn't be much to talk about, that's for sure!!!


----------



## MADBood

Innerdemons said:


> lol at this your right we have garbage thats why dogs like boogie beast goliath and magoo continue to win trophy after trophy cause those judges dont know dogs lmao im done with this bashing


What at an ABKC fun show...haha...get outta here!!!


----------



## Sydney

:rofl:ROFLMAO 

EXACTLY!


----------



## chic4pits

Innerdemons said:


> wow dont believe everything you hear talk is talk... I didnt come here and post it to have people bash it... But i guess thats the kind of things a site like this promotes ?? are pitbulls are top of the line you can say what you like but the bottom line is we do alot of work wit big name superstars basketball players football players... Funny how you call our dogs pigbulls but half of the dogs i see reposting to this are mixed breeds... Thanks for allowing us to post you can delete this post and the account... I thought this was a site for pitbull breeders not for people who have never spoke to us personally or delt with us personally to take WORD OF MOUTH from others.... What you hear isnt always THE TRUTH... Thanks


i'm just gonna say this, iv'e never heard of yall, so nothing personal, really..i mean it, 
but there is a saying, 'word of mouth is a bi%@h!' 
nothing personal.


----------



## BlueBull

reddoggy said:


> Yeah, not a fan of Mugglestone. I actually had a link to their site products until a couple weeks ago, I was looking for a pink spiked caller and OOps... I found out where they were getting them from and that they are charging a ton of overhead. I don't think that kennels should be selling other peoples shit as their own.


He has been doing this from the beginning!

had another guys dog on his site as a stud and was studidng him at crazy high prices and then taking his cut off the top and giving the guy what was left. He has never been a stright up guy. takjes 4or 5 thousand from a guy for a dog and then they dont hear from him for months and months. then when they do they get a dog that was flea infested and thin, had no shots or inocculations... and then many of them had another year or so to wait for papers.

I used to visit your website and messageboard so i know for a fact thats true. your customers were very vocal with thier complaints.

you never had the ethics or the nuts to man up and do things right... even when you get called on it you have some BS excuse as to why you didnt do this or do that, or why you are duckig calls, your moving, your phone is turned off, etc.

I have watched you for a long time and its clear that you are a perfect example of everything that is wrong with the breeding world. you want to make all this money on these dogs but then cut corners to maximize profits. t he horro stories i have heard from many people about the quality of life your dogs lead is sad to me.... i hope you get brought up on charges for neglect and cruelty.

and dont try to BS your way out of it... you know its true. you will probalby slink back to your little hole and not face the music.. yet again.. dont worry i am not your custoner you dont owe me any money and i would love to hear your sid eof things. maybe everyone is werog and lying about you... i doubt it, but maybe.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

Innerdemons said:


> ... Funny how you call our dogs pigbulls but half of the dogs i see reposting to this are mixed breeds...


I can't believe that you would be so ignorant as to say that these people own mix breeds, when in actuality you are breeding mixed dogs year round. I am a big fan of American Bullies, but not when people breed short chubby dogs and call them APBT. Man if your gonna breed these dogs you might wanna first check yourself, facts, and history!

Peace


----------



## Innerdemons

Well since you all have won so many trophies shop me the links to your sites and wins so i can see how the REAL breeders do it lol... O ps aaron doesnt own muglestons anymore jed does nice to know the people who seem to know so much about muglestons actually know who owns it ; )


----------



## Sydney

They don't even breed a high quality Bully...which is pretty sad. I feel for the poor dogs, they don't ask to be breed for birth defects yet that looks like exactly what you do over and over only compounding their issues...not yours, because you sell them off to unsuspecting people when they are still young and cute...


----------



## MADBood

Innerdemons said:


> Well since you all have won so many trophies shop me the links to your sites and wins so i can see how the REAL breeders do it lol... O ps aaron doesnt own muglestons anymore jed does nice to know the people who seem to know so much about muglestons actually know who owns it ; )


well i guess Jed walked right into a pile of  when he took over...either way the breeding ethics or lack thereof hasn't changed much


----------



## BlueBull

Then you need to change the name... Muglestons pitbull farm is an infamous.
As soon as they hear it it puts a bad taste in a lot of mouths, and i dont think anyone could clean up the mess tah Aaron left it in. why would anyone keep the name of the guy that owned it before?

Aaron Mugleston owned and ran the kennel into the ground, *if* he sold the business you need to change the name.


----------



## Innerdemons

BlueBull said:


> Then you need to change the name... Muglestons pitbull farm is an infamous.
> As soon as they hear it it puts a bad taste in a lot of mouths, and i dont think anyone could clean up the mess tah Aaron left it in. why would anyone keep the name of the guy that owned it before?
> 
> Aaron Mugleston owned and ran the kennel into the ground, *if* he sold the business you need to change the name.


You know for as many people as you can find with bad things to say i can find that many with good things to say about muglestons... Its never gonna be a win win in this buisness theres gonna be people who hate you and love you... Its just how it goes... Im sorry to hear that muglestons has that sort of rep with some buyers and sellers alike... You wanna see everyone say great things about you but it just doesnt work out like that in a buisness filled with so many people doing the same thing you are... You guys have a great day...


----------



## MADBood

Innerdemons said:


> You know for as many people as you can find with bad things to say i can find that many with good things to say about muglestons... Its never gonna be a win win in this buisness theres gonna be people who hate you and love you... Its just how it goes... Im sorry to hear that muglestons has that sort of rep with some buyers and sellers alike... You wanna see everyone say great things about you but it just doesnt work out like that in a buisness filled with so many people doing the same thing you are... You guys have a great day...


That's the problem right there. You speak as though people are buyers and sellers and it's all business with you people. We are talking about animals here. If you are a breeder than you better have some other goals in your program other than making money... an ethical breeder cares more about placing dogs than peddlin' them. there is a good thread on here about finding good breeders...check it out and let us know if you guys fit that description. maybe i'll apologize...and hell will freeze over and the economy will be boomin again!!!


----------



## bahamutt99

Ahhh, good times.  I'm in OK, and have had people come up to me like "Hey, have you been to that 'pitbull farm?' I couldn't quite put my finger on it, but there's something not-right about their dogs." It doesn't take a brain surgeon to figure out who they're talking about.


----------



## cane76

your dogs are mix breed dogs sold as pure apbts,one was for sale for 13,000 dollars,hahah,what a joke,you can find a better represenitive of the breed in the pound that is actually pure bred,your dogs are crosses sold as pure,thats the bottom line,you are a liar!!


----------



## Sadie

Innerdemons said:


> Hello all muglestons pit bull farm has an official myspace page now if you can and have a myspace add muglestons page we would love to hear from other pitbull owners !!!!!!!
> 
> Just google Myspace Muglestons Pitbull Farm.... AND ADD US !!!


Just a fair question since I have never asked a bully breeder this ? .. What makes you think your dogs worth thousands of dollars enlighten me? My dad has bought horses for what you charge for a single dog. So what makes you think your dogs are worth that much and don't give me because they are blue and have titles because we all know that you can buy a true abpt bred off champions for under 1,000 with titles out the ying yang or a blue amstaff bred to some set standards with titles . So what makes your stock so marvelous and what's the purpose of your stock they are not bred to working standards so what is it that your breeding for?


----------



## ericschevy

Innerdemons said:


> You know for as many people as you can find with bad things to say i can find that many with good things to say about muglestons.....


That's because those people are just as naive as the peddlers themselves..:hammer:


----------



## MADBood

:flush::flush::flush:....i think we finally flushed him!


----------



## scottronics01

I guess I got here a little too late! Those are some of the worse looking dogs I have ever seen. If thats what an "APBT" is I dont want to own one ever. LOL :hammer:



> cane76: your dogs are mix breed dogs sold as pure apbts,one was for sale for 13,000 dollars,hahah,what a joke,you can find a better represenitive of the breed in the pound that is actually pure bred,your dogs are crosses sold as pure,thats the bottom line,you are a liar!!


You couldnt put it any better then that! Awsome!


----------



## pitbull learner

Innerdemons said:


> I thought this was a site for pitbull breeders...


Ahhhh cant even believe that you would consider calling yourself a Pitbull breeder when you are breeding American Bullys....


----------



## Marty

Innerdemons, you and muglestons pit bull farm would not know a real APBT if it bit you in the a$$...

*A true ABBT known all over the world*...



















Now go back and look at your/their dogs 

I'm sure you'll love this video 

Its about your dogs...


----------



## OldFortKennels

Come to think of it wasnt that guy that got arrested for fighting dogs a football star....what was his name.....yeah I guess selling dogs to movie stars and basketball players or football players make them geniuses in the breed. YOU dont know APBT so how could a client of your POSSIBLY know what a APBT is? They just got raped on a dog and are happy.


----------



## reddoggy

Damn, these last two posters have real APBTs that stop shows.... Every show! Tisk tisk. 
Man, I can't even say that Mugglestone dogs are worthy of the title AmBully, I would just call em what they are, over priced mutts.


----------



## ericschevy

reddoggy said:


> Damn, these last two posters have real APBTs that stop shows.... Every show! Tisk tisk.
> Man, I can't even say that Mugglestone dogs are worthy of the title AmBully, I would just call em what they are, over priced mutts.


PFFFFTTT, I think my BYB bred Rocky is a much better example of an APBT than these things!

I am amazed at these type of breeders because you know damn well they know they are peddling mutts, The internet is loaded on the subject of the APBT's history and any 2 year old could easily compare the painfully obvious differences between what they were and what these folks are pushin.. No amount of selective breeding will turn the APBT into this,


----------



## scottronics01

> ERICSCHEVY: PFFFFTTT, I think my BYB bred Rocky is a much better example of an APBT than these things!
> 
> I am amazed at these type of breeders because you know damn well they know they are peddling mutts, The internet is loaded on the subject of the APBT's history and any 2 year old could easily compare the painfully obvious differences between what they were and what these folks are pushin.. No amount of selective breeding will turn the APBT into this,


That dog looks like Pizza the Hut.. Good job breeding such game APBT Innerdemons you do us proud. What crap!!

Marty god I love you dog! Now that is a true APBT, Beautiful


----------



## Catt Stew

OMG! I feel sick now. I know this thread is months old, but just hours ago I purchased a dog from a pro athlete (I'm going to keep his name to myself) who got her from Mugleston's. If I only had read this yesterday...and yeah he is getting rid of all his Mugleston blood, I should've took that as a sign. It's quite ironic that I just so happened to run across this site at this particular moment...But I am a dog lover so I am gonna treat her like family, besides, it's not her fault she is what she is. I'm gonna go throw up now... By the way Marty, that is a thing of beauty, true representation of the breed. I've been staring at those 2 pics for the past few minutes.


----------



## American_Pit13

Catt Stew said:


> OMG! I feel sick now. I know this thread is months old, but just hours ago I purchased a dog from a pro athlete (I'm going to keep his name to myself) who got her from Mugleston's. If I only had read this yesterday...and yeah he is getting rid of all his Mugleston blood, I should've took that as a sign. It's quite ironic that I just so happened to run across this site at this particular moment...But I am a dog lover so I am gonna treat her like family, besides, it's not her fault she is what she is. I'm gonna go throw up now...


Well welcome to the forum! Enjoy your girl I am sure she'll be a good dog.


----------



## performanceknls

OMG I am going to be sick! Look at these poor dogs! And the puppies go for 3,00 to over 6,000 are you kidding me!? They even have an adult for 14,000

Man I am breeding the wrong dogs! :roll:

http://www.muglestonspitbullfarm.com/adultsforsale.html


----------



## PBN

poor dogs! ):


----------



## tonios

I came too late.....it looks like he got mad and left...you guys were so f--k'n great! he put his tail between his legs and ran off.....I guess he wasn't game?...lol


----------



## mygirlmaile

I remember when I first started looking for a dog, Muglestons was the first site that popped up on Google. I knew NOTHING about APBT OR Bullies, and I knew that there was something severely the matter with those dogs. And then I saw the price, gagged and clicked 'back'. BUT, good luck with your dog! Give her lots n lots of lovins and thats all that matters. Its not their fault where they come from, they just need us to love them.


----------



## tonios

mygirlmaile said:


> I remember when I first started looking for a dog, Muglestons was the first site that popped up on Google. I knew NOTHING about APBT OR Bullies, and I knew that there was something severely the matter with those dogs. And then I saw the price, gagged and clicked 'back'. BUT, good luck with your dog! Give her lots n lots of lovins and thats all that matters. Its not their fault where they come from, they just need us to love them.


Like you, I too started looking for an APBT and that site pop up and I thought to myself damn I never seen apbt that looked like that (I didn't know about bullies yet either) and the price they wanted for those dogs...I posted a thread asking about Mugleston's dogs... so yeah word of mouth sez it all.


----------



## American_Pit13

tonios said:


> I came too late.....it looks like he got mad and left...you guys were so f--k'n great! he put his tail between his legs and ran off.....I guess he wasn't game?...lol


No this thread is way old.


----------



## cane76

Catt Stew said:


> OMG! I feel sick now. I know this thread is months old, but just hours ago I purchased a dog from a pro athlete (I'm going to keep his name to myself) who got her from Mugleston's. If I only had read this yesterday...and yeah he is getting rid of all his Mugleston blood, I should've took that as a sign. It's quite ironic that I just so happened to run across this site at this particular moment...But I am a dog lover so I am gonna treat her like family, besides, it's not her fault she is what she is. I'm gonna go throw up now... By the way Marty, that is a thing of beauty, true representation of the breed. I've been staring at those 2 pics for the past few minutes.


Its not you or the dogs fault,many of the people bashing the breeder are american bully owners and proud of it,I'm not sure why they have a problem with mugleston but are fine with gotti?
Maybe the price thing,both lines are sold by peddlers mainly both are cross bred so i dont know why they dislike the line,i dont like bully's but if i did these mugleston dogs seem to have the breeding for huge head,girth and shortness down to a science and that seems to be what the type is about so id say be happy with your dog,it sure isn't a game bred dog but it is a american bully that seems to breed true too that type.


----------



## Marty

I'm staying out of it for now with respect for BTK 

This is just down the rd from me


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

those mugleston dogs are for suckers and thugs imo


----------



## rollincoal

i wanna teach chris to play dead when i ask him (would you rather be mugleston dog or be dead)


----------



## 9361

I ran across Mugleston pit bull farm some time ago on google and was horrified that it was going on in Oklahoma! lol No one had to tell me ANYTHING about them or their practices, I just saw the dogs and the prices and the "specs" of the dogs heads and chests... and I knew what was up. 

One of their dogs headlines "largest blue male in the us, size matters" 

What a joke... poor dogs.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

rollincoal said:


> i wanna teach chris to play dead when i ask him (would you rather be mugleston dog or be dead)


lmao! thats goood.


----------



## rollincoal

We are workin on that trick as we speak. LOL


----------



## Trapboi103

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> those mugleston dogs are for suckers and thugs imo


I KNOW THUGS THAT WON'T TOUCH THOSE DOGS!!!LOL


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

lmao.........good point. there are some schooled thugs out there.


----------



## gxkon

i just seen there site looks like a bunch of bs to me no way id pay that much only thing i like about that site was the dog houses if my kilo was a outside dog thats the kind of house i would get for her i got her a dog house now but its upside down in the yard like i said shes a inside dog


----------



## tonios

I got back an email from L.B.Colby and his dogs are 3/4 less than what Mugleston's pit bull farm is asking for.....F--K YOU Mugleston!


----------



## green machine

jeez i can see alot of those dogs having hip and joint problems growing up. i dont really like that look, just a personal opinion.


----------



## mygirlmaile

LOL. They have an adult for 15k. BAHAHAHAHAHAHHA. I giggled.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

hey thats a good deal im gonna get it. lol


----------



## mygirlmaile

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> hey thats a good deal im gonna get it. lol


lol. I wish they had 2!!!! Id buy em all! LMFAO. What a mess!!


----------



## cane76

If you look at the dogs pedigrees,[the ones that show one],they are basically gotti and "RE",so there just a perfected version of a bully,with huge head and massive girth,i cant say if those dogs are in pain or not but i highly doubt it.designer dogs for the rich and elite basically.They definitely found consistency of type for sure that on it's own isn't a easy task.


----------



## green machine

cane, you dont think that later down the road they wont have problems? looks like walking like that their whole life would get painfull.


----------



## cane76

Maybe yes maybe no if well bred.
American bulldogs are bully[i mean the name implies it]and they live a healthy life in general,
sickly dogs can be found in any breed or type.
Ive seen oeb's that were extremely bully and these dogs lived to be 16yrs of age or more,
"polly" and mox i believe were the name's and they were david leavitts fondation stock for his sucsessful "olde english bulldog program,the dogs can be found in "the world of fighting dogs".
If health is any concern to the fancyers of the type and the dogs aren't bred to be disproportionate *"size"* can be selected for and bred for and healthy stock can result from such breedings,jmo.
Now if dogs are being selected with dwarfism,or deformities thats a problem,it happens,I don't believe the type has one clear direction as of yet.


----------



## jmua19

I like the American Bully's but I've never really liked the Muglestone dogs for a reason.


----------



## no_tapn_out

*Help me understand*

My name is SFC Keith Polidoro and I live in Charleston SC ...I am a US Army Ranger and a HUGE pitbull fan. I have always dreamed of owning a dog like Muglestons "Boogie Monster"..Upon looking at their site I made a few phone calls and was persuaded from dealing with them and Kim from Ultimate Blues..I was turned on to Southern Pride Pitbull Farm in Ga. Upon contacting all the kennels and actually talking to them and hearing their "TRUE LOVE" of their dogs I made my final decision and went with Muglestones. I dealt with Jed who was EXTREMELY proffesional and a man who believed in what he was doing. I received my dog and papers within a month of our first convo.

Upon receiving my dog Jed called me once a week and asked how the pup was. He also told me to use Southern Pride Pitbulls for the ear cropping and future advice. What I am gettin at was these three MAJOR pitbull players are PROFFESSIONALS in all areas of the word. They NEVER bashed one another...HELL I dont even know if they do business together but there was no hate on eachother.

My pup is off of Blue Boogie Monster and Stella..He is 6 months old and weighs 65 pounds. This dog is the nicest blue nose I have ever owned. Maybe some of you all have had bad experiences with them and I understand the competitiveness but STOP the hate...Man up and bring your dogs to the shows that theirs are in and lets see how YOU and your dogs do..PUT UP OR SHUT UP...SHOW ME ...NOT TELL ME...Who knows..I am just a simple guy who wants to relish in my new dog...not hear people who have probably never met these people talk smack.. Thanks for reading and GOd Bless


----------



## Mcleod15

no_tapn_out said:


> My name is SFC Keith Polidoro and I live in Charleston SC ...I am a US Army Ranger and a HUGE pitbull fan. I have always dreamed of owning a dog like Muglestons "Boogie Monster"..Upon looking at their site I made a few phone calls and was persuaded from dealing with them and Kim from Ultimate Blues..I was turned on to Southern Pride Pitbull Farm in Ga. Upon contacting all the kennels and actually talking to them and hearing their "TRUE LOVE" of their dogs I made my final decision and went with Muglestones. I dealt with Jed who was EXTREMELY proffesional and a man who believed in what he was doing. I received my dog and papers within a month of our first convo.
> 
> Upon receiving my dog Jed called me once a week and asked how the pup was. He also told me to use Southern Pride Pitbulls for the ear cropping and future advice. What I am gettin at was these three MAJOR pitbull players are PROFFESSIONALS in all areas of the word. They NEVER bashed one another...HELL I dont even know if they do business together but there was no hate on eachother.
> 
> My pup is off of Blue Boogie Monster and Stella..He is 6 months old and weighs 65 pounds. This dog is the nicest blue nose I have ever owned. Maybe some of you all have had bad experiences with them and I understand the competitiveness but STOP the hate...Man up and bring your dogs to the shows that theirs are in and lets see how YOU and your dogs do..PUT UP OR SHUT UP...SHOW ME ...NOT TELL ME...Who knows..I am just a simple guy who wants to relish in my new dog...not hear people who have probably never met these people talk smack.. Thanks for reading and GOd Bless


How can they be Major Pitbull Professionals when they don't even breed pitbulls?


----------



## mygirlmaile

no_tapn_out said:


> My name is SFC Keith Polidoro and I live in Charleston SC ...I am a US Army Ranger and a HUGE pitbull fan. I have always dreamed of owning a dog like Muglestons "Boogie Monster"..Upon looking at their site I made a few phone calls and was persuaded from dealing with them and Kim from Ultimate Blues..I was turned on to Southern Pride Pitbull Farm in Ga. Upon contacting all the kennels and actually talking to them and hearing their "TRUE LOVE" of their dogs I made my final decision and went with Muglestones. I dealt with Jed who was EXTREMELY proffesional and a man who believed in what he was doing. I received my dog and papers within a month of our first convo.
> 
> Upon receiving my dog Jed called me once a week and asked how the pup was. He also told me to use Southern Pride Pitbulls for the ear cropping and future advice. What I am gettin at was these three MAJOR pitbull players are PROFFESSIONALS in all areas of the word. They NEVER bashed one another...HELL I dont even know if they do business together but there was no hate on eachother.
> 
> My pup is off of Blue Boogie Monster and Stella..He is 6 months old and weighs 65 pounds. This dog is the nicest blue nose I have ever owned. Maybe some of you all have had bad experiences with them and I understand the competitiveness but STOP the hate...Man up and bring your dogs to the shows that theirs are in and lets see how YOU and your dogs do..PUT UP OR SHUT UP...SHOW ME ...NOT TELL ME...Who knows..I am just a simple guy who wants to relish in my new dog...not hear people who have probably never met these people talk smack.. Thanks for reading and GOd Bless


BOO! You really just made THAT your FIRST post?! thumbs down! And if youre A HUGE pitbull lover, and have always wanted one, whyd you buy an American Bully??? :hammer:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

thumbs up! ! !


----------



## no_tapn_out

Not sure why all the Mugleston hate but I have a dog from them off of Boogie and Stella and he is by far the smartest and best looking blue pit I have seen around. I am not saying some of you may not have reason to hate on them but the proof is in the pudding when it comes to produced dogs and the history that they hold is bar none the best around. Jed has been awesome dealing with me and my family. I have my dog down here in Charleston SC at the Citadel and people stop me all the time asking where I got my prince from. I guesst the best thing for you obviously pissed off people is to put your dogs up against theirs in competition and see what the real deal is..I would love to see what the rest of the world has to offer. Besides Jed at Muglestons...Rodrigo at Brazilian Blues is the closest competitor when it comes to a true professional in their love of the Bully breed..Have a great day and try not to drink so much "Hatorade"..The real enemy is in Afghan and Iraq.


----------



## mygirlmaile

no_tapn_out said:


> Not sure why all the Mugleston hate but I have a dog from them off of Boogie and Stella and he is by far the smartest and best looking blue pit I have seen around. I am not saying some of you may not have reason to hate on them but the proof is in the pudding when it comes to produced dogs and the history that they hold is bar none the best around. Jed has been awesome dealing with me and my family. I have my dog down here in Charleston SC at the Citadel and people stop me all the time asking where I got my prince from. I guesst the best thing for you obviously pissed off people is to put your dogs up against theirs in competition and see what the real deal is..I would love to see what the rest of the world has to offer. Besides Jed at Muglestons...Rodrigo at Brazilian Blues is the closest competitor when it comes to a true professional in their love of the Bully breed..Have a great day and try not to drink so much "Hatorade"..The real enemy is in Afghan and Iraq.


Im not even going to waste my breath.


----------



## no_tapn_out

I never said I was a pitbull historian..I just love them as a whole. They get a bum rap and I have a huge ability here in Charleston to change peoples minds. I take my pup everywhere with me. Jersey is a gentleman to other dogs and well behaved with children and adults. I am looking for a battle of witts hun...I lust love the bully breed PERIOD..Your dog is beautiful...Hope you have a good day...


----------



## mygirlmaile

YOU OWN AN AMERICAN BULLY. Just FYI.


----------



## no_tapn_out

Thanks...I am new here...just stating the obvious..I would love to learn more about the breed as a whole. I am planning on posting a pic and creating a profile..I am always open for discussion and education.


----------



## mygirlmaile

no_tapn_out said:


> Thanks...I am new here...just stating the obvious..I would love to learn more about the breed as a whole. I am planning on posting a pic and creating a profile..I am always open for discussion and education.


Youre stating your opinion...not the obvious.

And this is a great place to learn. Im sure your pup is wonderful...stick around.


----------



## no_tapn_out

You read into that a little too deep..I was stating the obvious by saying I was NEW..nothing more or less. Maybe you can help me out here...I am trying to get my dog involved in agility classes. Is there an age that is to young to start and are there any competitions available out there just for Bully breeds or are they offered to a wider spectrum of breeds.


----------



## mygirlmaile

For that, youll most definitely want to talk to PerformanceKnls.
She does ALL of that with her APBT's. Theyre awesome. Head over to the Training Forum and look in the Agility subforum. Hopefully you can find some useful information!  Im going to start my AmBully I have and the pup Im getting in some Agility soon! They gotta do something fun with their lives! HAHAHAH.


----------



## performanceknls

First off welcome to the forum but started your first post like that is not a great start. But many on her have had bad starts and stayed to become educated members.

What Shantel is trying to say is in your post you say you are an avid American Pit Bull Terrier lover but yet the dog you bought in not an APBT. You bought an American Bully. Just so that your educated on what type of dog you own. Many ppl come to this forum under the impression they have purchased an APBT but then find out they have an Am bully. It is important that you understand the difference between the two and we would love to help educate you.
Second Mugglestone dogs have a history of dropping dead from heart issues and have many health issues. That kennel sells dogs for outrageous prices and they are not APBT's but bullies that have a ton of health issues. While the owners may be helpful or good guys in your eyes, they have ripped off and sold dogs who die at under too years old because of bad breeding. The other kennel, Southern Pride Pitbulls I have not had experience with but the dogs look the same and not healthy.
These types of dogs have really tarnished the image of the APBT and duped many owners, like your self, into thinking that is what an APBT should look like.

So stick around and learn what type of dog you have. I am happy to hear you want to get involved with your bully in dog sports but my advice is to make sure the heart is ok to avoid problems.


----------



## American_Pit13

no_tapn_out said:


> Not sure why all the Mugleston hate


Because they are a puppy mill that makes there money off of peddling out of standard dogs.


----------



## Raybeez

no_tapn_out said:


> ..The real enemy is in Afghan and Iraq.


im going to get some Hatorade for this ... are you sure ..sounds like you got some bush and muglestons brain washing going on .....BRING ALL THE TROOPS HOME


----------



## 9361

Raybeez.... I wouldn't do that.... lol! I learned the hard way not to bring up political discussions on forums!

And to no_tapn_out

How much did you pay for your puppy? What questions did they ask you before selling you a puppy? Or did you just say heres X amount of dollars and they said heres a pup! THANKS! Did they provide you with any health testing for the parents? Do you know the health of the parents?

And what sports do you want me to put my dogs up against yours in? I bet my dog would run giant circles around your dog. But I'm not going to let her because she has bad knees probably due to poor breeding, but I didn't pay a cent for her! And shes closer to an APBT than your dog is. She weighs 47lbs and is 2 1/2. At 6 months she weighed 30lbs!

It sounds like you didn't do your research.

But I know there are members here with great sports dogs and I would love to see them take on your dog! lol Popcorn anyone?

If you still think you have a real APBT please see if your dog fits in here
http://www.apbtconformation.com/index.htm


----------



## dixieland

Raybeez said:


> im going to get some Hatorade for this ... are you sure ..sounds like you got some bush and muglestons brain washing going on .....BRING ALL THE TROOPS HOME





Shes Got Heart said:


> Raybeez.... I wouldn't do that.... lol! I learned the hard way not to bring up political discussions on forums!
> 
> And to no_tapn_out
> 
> How much did you pay for your puppy? What questions did they ask you before selling you a puppy? Or did you just say heres X amount of dollars and they said heres a pup! THANKS! Did they provide you with any health testing for the parents? Do you know the health of the parents?
> 
> And what sports do you want me to put my dogs up against yours in? I bet my dog would run giant circles around your dog. But I'm not going to let her because she has bad knees probably due to poor breeding, but I didn't pay a cent for her! And shes closer to an APBT than your dog is. She weighs 47lbs and is 2 1/2. At 6 months she weighed 30lbs!
> 
> It sounds like you didn't do your research.
> 
> But I know there are members here with great sports dogs and I would love to see them take on your dog! lol Popcorn anyone?
> 
> If you still think you have a real APBT please see if your dog fits in here
> American Pit Bull Terrier Network Pit Bull Encyclopedia A to Z about the APBT


i think these two posts were probably a bit uncalled for


----------



## mygirlmaile

dixieland said:


> i think these two posts were probably a bit uncalled for


The one from Shes Got Heart wasnt. Shes merely pointing out things GOOD breeders do. Mugleston's is MOST DEFINITELY NOT a good breeder.


----------



## dixieland

I wasn't talking about that part of her post.That part was good.I was talking about how this guy says he needs to learn and she's still being a smart*** at the end of her post.


----------



## vdubbinya

Shes Got Heart said:


> And what sports do you want me to put my dogs up against yours in? I bet my dog would run giant circles around your dog. But I'm not going to let her because she has bad knees probably due to poor breeding, but I didn't pay a cent for her! And shes closer to an APBT than your dog is. She weighs 47lbs and is 2 1/2. At 6 months she weighed 30lbs!
> 
> It sounds like you didn't do your research.
> 
> But I know there are members here with great sports dogs and I would love to see them take on your dog! lol Popcorn anyone?
> 
> If you still think you have a real APBT please see if your dog fits in here
> American Pit Bull Terrier Network Pit Bull Encyclopedia A to Z about the APBT


i'd like to see your dog run circles around pike


----------



## cane76

the reason people with American bully think they have apbts isn't because there newbies,weather they are or aren't,its because it says on the papers,American pit bull terrier.
I mean if you bought a cane corso,and the papers said,cane corso,wouldn't you think thats what you bought,no matter what some breed genius said to the otherwise?


----------



## cane76

Oh and by the way,"tap out guy" or what ever,real apbts are not bred for size,weather it be in head,chest or girth,they arent bred for color,and they sure as hell arent bred for a mellow,all around jolly temperment,there high drive working dogs,with the focus on work first and a structure and form that supports work.
You got yourself a image dog,the safe public face of a underground,and very rare breed.
This mis/labeling,american bully/apbt fiasco will undoubtedly never end.


----------



## BullyTheKid

Correct Cane!! That is one of the most honest, common sense answers I have read! The fact is as long as these dogs are registered as APBT then that's what owners will call them. They are registered daily with the ADBA and UKC as APBTs.

My dogs are registered as APBTs but many on the board call them AmStaff crosses, guess what I call them? Exactly what their UKC paperwork says Grand Champion American Pit Bull Terriers.


----------



## no_tapn_out

Ok..as you may see it..I am new and YES I am ignorant to the breed...but I am not stupid...I came on here to get educated ..not ridiculed..I have thick skin and can handle just about anything...Soo..lets start over..

I had a GREAT experience with Jed from Mugelstons...I did not pay an arm or a leg for my dog..He is worth every penny I did spend though. I am not looking to put a cape on my dog..nor do I think my dog will ever be a national competitor..I am strictly looking for a healthy lifestyle for my dog through socialization and athletics. You asking me to put my dog against other athletic dogs is like me asking you to step into the cage with me doing MMA...NO CONTEST..its what I do. I just want to get educated and learn..I plan on sticking around and picking your brains to get educated...SOOO ..b4 you act like a lyrical genius on here, try looking beyond where I got my dog and understand I just want a healthy and happy relationship with my dog and was looking for avenues on here to reach that goals.
I cant speak for everyone else BUT I AND I ALONE had a good experience with Jed. I still talk to him and keep him informed on the pups progression..I understand the frustration you and others may have with the kennel itself but I never got that end of it. I look forward to learning from you all in the future.


----------



## cane76

BullyTheKid said:


> Correct Cane!! That is one of the most honest, common sense answers I have read! The fact is as long as these dogs are registered as APBT then that's what owners will call them. They are registered daily with the ADBA and UKC as APBTs.
> 
> My dogs are registered as APBTs but many on the board call them AmStaff crosses, guess what I call them? Exactly what their UKC paperwork says Grand Champion American Pit Bull Terriers.


Thats how i try and do it everytime,but yeah,Intill the registrys do there part,this wont end.But me,i know in my heart what the apbt really is,and its fine if others think its something else,if this is a money thing,than i dont see it ending just for love of the breed,if cash wasnt involved im sure they would be registered as a diffrent breed already,jmo.


----------



## cane76

no_tapn_out said:


> You asking me to put my dog against other athletic dogs is like me asking you to step into the cage with me doing MMA...NO CONTEST..its what I do.


nobody cares how good a fighter you are,[email protected]#,is this what this is about,again?Some tuff guy with a tuff dog?
Maybe if you and your dog find some mountain,and climb that sucker youll find the answers you need,as for your dog,it isnt a true apbt,it never will be,ever,ever,ever,no matter what it says on paper.If your happy with it,great.


----------



## no_tapn_out

I feel like I am talking to a terrorist in Iraq right now...Let me explain this kindergarten stylye for you Barney...I was not asking to fight...just making a statement. I am not educated in the whole APBT area so I am asking. My pup is 6 months old and is a friendly dog who does work with autistic kids...I am not looking for a Tough Guy type of dog..Thats why I asked about getting him involved in athletics or agility..so please read ALL of the posts b4 you open your mouth and start a battle of witts unarmed..thanks


----------



## dixieland

well see if I try to stick up for you again.Maybe if you want to learn you shouldn't have an attitude.I realize you're getting it from all sides,but I think you're making it worse on yourself


----------



## no_tapn_out

You are probably right and that was not actually directed at you. Look..My name is Keith and I am looking for guidance and a little education. I am sorry if I came off rude or in any way shape or form arrogant. I just keep getting hammered over dumb crap. I dont care what kind of Bully or APBT anyone has or how many gymnast like moves their dog can do. I am not into mental gymnastics..I just am looking to meet people who can teach me..SOOOO..once again I am sorry for coming off rude in any way..


----------



## American_Pit13

no_tapn_out said:


> I just am looking to meet people who can teach me..SOOOO..once again I am sorry for coming off rude in any way..


Thats why we get so bent out of shape over breeders like Mugelstons. They improperly educate and help spread the massive lies over these breeds of dogs and it makes it hard on us to educate people. No one wants to join a forum and be told they where lied to or that their dog isn't what they where told it was. So it makes things alot harder on us to educate when so many breeders are out there peddling puppies and spreading false information.


----------



## reddoggy

Just thought I'd point out the $15,000 1 1/2 year old bow legged low rider at the bottom of their puppy page...... 15K buys you a walking defect. Yeap, that's what Muggleston is offering. :claps:


----------



## no_tapn_out

I understand that and appreciate your tact.  As I learn I am sure things will start bugging me the way they do you all. I am a very passionate pet owner in ALL ways. Thanks for taking time to explain..


----------



## 9361

vdubbinya said:


> i'd like to see your dog run circles around pike


YEAH! Doggy bench racing! :rofl:All in good fun right? Let me shoot her up with some glucosomine so she doesn't go lame on me.


----------



## mygirlmaile

Keith (not you Cane),
What gets everyone on here, is when someone marches on here and acts all cocky about their dog BUT they have wrong information and in reality sound like idiots to people who are more educated. You did that, BUT, I appreciate you coming back and saying that wasn't your intention. Stick around and learn! There is SO much here to learn and people to help you, just be ready to learn, accept criticism and advice, in the end, it will pay off. And Im sure your pup is remarkable in your eyes, BUT, with any AmBully, there are a lot of health issues...ESPECIALLY with Mugleston's because they are so focused on size. Just hang out and ask questions, people will be more than happy to help you out, as long as you dont act cocky. 

Welcome to GP, now get some pics up of your boy.


----------



## no_tapn_out

Too easy..Once again thank you! I will post some pics up here soon. I am a very passionate person in ALL I do. Being deployed 9 times to Iraq and Afghan make me a little touchy when I feel like I am being hounded for BS. I appreciate the acts of kindness and willingness to pass on ifo. I lookf forward to learning on here. I have to head to MMA practice..All of you have a blessed night..Ciao ciao


----------



## meganc66

get those pics up now! 
i didn't read up on this stuff, so hi new person, glad to have you hear to TEACH YOU!


----------



## 9361

In defense of my original post he did say this...



> .Man up and bring your dogs to the shows that theirs are in and lets see how YOU and your dogs do..PUT UP OR SHUT UP...SHOW ME ...NOT TELL ME...


And although I can't show him... I guess he wasn't talking about his dog. But his dog came from this kennel so if it is bred right it should be able to perform as its ancestors did. And the thought of a mugleston dog competing against say a ... Matrix dog was pretty humorous thought to me. I mean if they were both competing in a real UKC conformation show or an agility show or something.

And I even poked a little fun at my dog by saying "i wouldn't let her she has bad knees probably due to poor breeding" As in... "poor breeding sucks and I will be the first to admit it" I got my dog as an uneducated person too.

I looked up his dogs parents and I saw no show titles or wins... or anything about doing well in shows. So I'm not sure what he's bragging about when he says "man up and bring your dogs to the shows their in"

Well I guess a ADBA game bred dog probably wouldn't win in an ABKC show... so I guess he's got me there!


----------



## Elvisfink

Keith, welcome to Gopitbull I hope you stick around I promise you’ll lean all about the breed and its many incarnations. Yes, you did come off a little rude at first, but oh well. I don’t want to get into the whole Mugleston thing, but they are the type of breeder that’s not well respected here. I’m glad you’re happy with your pup and that’s all that really matters.


----------



## cane76

no_tapn_out said:


> I feel like I am talking to a terrorist in Iraq right now...Let me explain this kindergarten stylye for you Barney...I was not asking to fight...just making a statement. I am not educated in the whole APBT area so I am asking. My pup is 6 months old and is a friendly dog who does work with autistic kids...I am not looking for a Tough Guy type of dog..Thats why I asked about getting him involved in athletics or agility..so please read ALL of the posts b4 you open your mouth and start a battle of witts unarmed..thanks


didnt say you were asking to fight,you were bragging about your fighting prowess like anyone cares,the last thing this breed needs is another stereotype claiming ownership.
Now let me go find some innocents to terrorize!
Long live iraq,ILELELELELELELELELELEL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dixieland

Shes Got Heart said:


> In defense of my original post he did say this...
> 
> And although I can't show him... I guess he wasn't talking about his dog. But his dog came from this kennel so if it is bred right it should be able to perform as its ancestors did. And the thought of a mugleston dog competing against say a ... Matrix dog was pretty humorous thought to me. I mean if they were both competing in a real UKC conformation show or an agility show or something.
> 
> And I even poked a little fun at my dog by saying "i wouldn't let her she has bad knees probably due to poor breeding" As in... "poor breeding sucks and I will be the first to admit it" I got my dog as an uneducated person too.
> 
> I looked up his dogs parents and I saw no show titles or wins... or anything about doing well in shows. So I'm not sure what he's bragging about when he says "man up and bring your dogs to the shows their in"
> 
> Well I guess a ADBA game bred dog probably wouldn't win in an ABKC show... so I guess he's got me there!


Ok.Well darn,my bad!I completely overlooked that post.Didn't even see it for some reason.Sorry if I came across looking like a mean idiot before she's got heart.


----------



## 9361

It's all good! Looks like he apologized anyway and is hopefully ready to learn some.


----------



## performanceknls

:roll:


Raybeez said:


> im going to get some Hatorade for this ... are you sure ..sounds like you got some bush and muglestons brain washing going on .....BRING ALL THE TROOPS HOME





cane76 said:


> didnt say you were asking to fight,you were bragging about your fighting prowess like anyone cares,the last thing this breed needs is another stereotype claiming ownership.
> Now let me go find some innocents to terrorize!
> Long live iraq,ILELELELELELELELELELEL!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am going to warn only once for this, do not drag politics into this because it will go into a bad direction.

Cane while I enjoy your teasing this will only add fuel to the fire and I would appreciate it if it stops here.

This is a warning to everyone on this thread to behave and stop provoking each other. It is too nice of a day to start handing out bans and infractions! lol


----------



## cane76

sorry charlie.


----------



## gxkon

lol.................


----------



## Raybeez

i am very sorry about my post i hope that i didnt upset anyone


----------



## intensive

man....i didnt even see this thread in 08....thats crazy stuff.


i say if people wana express themselves, they should be allowed to do so tho..


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

So when is this thread gonna close?


----------



## American_Pit13

Not really any reason to close it. When new people join I would rather they read this an comment here than start a new thread about it.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

good point it just seems to start some bickering


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009

HOLY %^$&! WoW are those price for reals? Way to much do they POO GOLD?!:hammer: :hammer::hammer:


----------



## no_tapn_out

Hello everyone...I have looked up some info on getting my pup involved in those agility classes and have found out some good info..I have a few more questions. I feed my dog Nutro Ultral both dry and wet food)Dry and wet mixed together 3 times a day...I planned on doing this until he was 1 year old and then going to twice a day. My question is is wet food bad for his teeth in the long run and is the food of good quality. Second question is, is there an age to start giving your pup suppliments..ie Nuvet or vegetable suppliments in their diet...ot am i wasting my money


----------



## mygirlmaile

no_tapn_out said:


> Hello everyone...I have looked up some info on getting my pup involved in those agility classes and have found out some good info..I have a few more questions. I feed my dog Nutro Ultral both dry and wet food)Dry and wet mixed together 3 times a day...I planned on doing this until he was 1 year old and then going to twice a day. My question is is wet food bad for his teeth in the long run and is the food of good quality. Second question is, is there an age to start giving your pup suppliments..ie Nuvet or vegetable suppliments in their diet...ot am i wasting my money


Ask this in the health & nutrition forum  Itll help people who know what theyre talking about, find it.


----------



## no_tapn_out

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## mygirlmaile

No prob!


----------



## jim

thats funny sydney said "ernie simms has true pitbulls",the last time i checked he bought and bred two dogs from muggleston. 
dont let them haters hold you down aron and jed, you all got that shiznit,keep up the good work


----------



## Aidan

well that was quite the read


----------



## JFlowersLA

Aidan said:


> well that was quite the read


Yeah no ish! My head hurts and my eyes are burning!


----------



## damageplan

Was Micheal Vick one of your superstar celebs???


----------



## mygirlmaile

jim said:


> thats funny sydney said "ernie simms has true pitbulls",the last time i checked he bought and bred two dogs from muggleston.
> dont let them haters hold you down aron and jed, you all got that shiznit,keep up the good work


talk to ccaragan on here....ernie sims owns dogs bred by her...that are ABSOLUTELY 100% APBT.


----------



## Crash pups person

Pitbull farm? Your kidding me right?

Do you really live up to the term? I honestly hope not!

Just a more pleasant way of saying Pitbull mill buddy.


----------



## mygirlmaile

Muglestons Pitbull Farm - pitbulls for sale - pit bulls for sale - pitbull kennels - pitbull dogs - pit bull dogs

Did anyone see the prices up the pups in the Magoo x Miracle breeding?
$8500!!!!!!!!!!!!!

There is ZERO justification to that. WOW. Im flabbergasted.


----------



## JFlowersLA

mygirlmaile said:


> Im flabbergasted.


wow that's big word there Shantel! haha!


----------



## Crash pups person

PS: Flowers, I just noticed your avatar. Love it. I just ordered two of those shirts for the kids


----------



## boogiebot

mygirlmaile said:


> Muglestons Pitbull Farm - pitbulls for sale - pit bulls for sale - pitbull kennels - pitbull dogs - pit bull dogs
> 
> Did anyone see the prices up the pups in the Magoo x Miracle breeding?
> $8500!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> There is ZERO justification to that. WOW. Im flabbergasted.


8500 is crazy for a dog. whats crazier is that someone out there will pay it. its hard to understand whats going on at this place. i mean if they are running it as a pure business and building a brand then the pricing mixed with their marketing efforts make sense.


----------



## 9361

Crazy......


----------



## gxkon

some of them dont even look like dogs


----------



## Pitcrew

THEY ARE NOT APBTS. UGH!


----------



## BigDee

sorry to bump an old post but id hope those dogs have gold teeth!


----------



## Bully4Life

mygirlmaile said:


> Muglestons Pitbull Farm - pitbulls for sale - pit bulls for sale - pitbull kennels - pitbull dogs - pit bull dogs
> 
> Did anyone see the prices up the pups in the Magoo x Miracle breeding?
> $8500!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> There is ZERO justification to that. WOW. Im flabbergasted.


The only people who spend THAT kind of money on dogs, is either a athlete or a drug dealing banger,,,, (puzzled look) Who is their target audience again ????


----------



## Firehazard

:rofl: I remember years ago mugleston was pushin whopper dogs, and Mealer was pushing blues.. LOL How ya'll have switch footed and still swear you got APBTs. 

APBT is a function dog, If your dog cannot .. I REPEAT cannot .. live up to Colby's standards: " an apbt can out perform any breed at what it was bred for and then whip em when its done.." then its not an APBT.. 

NO MILLING ALLOWED HERE.......


----------



## Firehazard

Bully4Life said:


> The only people who spend THAT kind of money on dogs, is either a athlete or a drug dealing banger,,,, (puzzled look) Who is their target audience again ????


:rofl: this is horrific, some froggerknockle buuuuulllChittttt!


----------



## libolt707

OOOOOOK, here we go.. First off, i would like to say am the proud owner of Four, yes i said Four Family pit bulls. One pit bull is an overweight what I'm calling a "mutt/apbt lol don't shoot me( i say mutt bc we don't know his exact genetics), and then i have 3 bullies, use to be four but we gave away first pick female for 800 that we were gonna keep. Anyways, yes i bought my dogs from Jed, who has done a perfect job being a responsible dog seller to me. Gave me papers on time, has kept in touch(I consider him a friend), and sold me exactly what he promised me, which were big boned, massive muscles pits with very good temperaments. My male that i bought from him is working grade, whom was distinguished by a family member of mine whom learned to train dogs from shutzhund, which I'm hoping needs no intro. Anyways my big blue boy Ocean, is one of the smartest, yet stubborn, and driven dog i have ever seen. He has prey drive like I've never seen, he will sit and watch tv super close and get all worked up over pit bulls and paroles, its too damn funny. In fairness my other three dogs were not deemed "work dogs" because of their mellow temperament, and lack of drive to please, still perfect dogs or family dogs. Anyhow, I won't speak for Jed on this but i feel like he definitely doesn't do business like aaron, and all he does is share dogs with the dude, they swap males every year or so. My impression of the sitch is Jed built the website and calls His dogs muglestons because they are mugleston bloodlines and dog swaps, makes sense... Jed treats his dogs better than most parents treat their children, LOL HE LETS THEM LIVE IN HIS HOUSE, well at least like 5 or 6 of them. He built a huge raised kennel, that he heats in the winter and always has kids working for him, walking and taking care of the dogs. He had put back so much money into these dogs, i don't think he would be comfortable with me telling everyone what he spent on his new kennel/property that houses his bloodlines, not to mention what he spends on help and dog food, and they eat very good from what i saw. Some of his past workers are some of my good friends, and i asked every one of them if jed was in anyway shady or if he might sell me a different dog than he advertises and they both looked at me in the eye and said absolutely not, and they are trustworthy dudes who have no ties to him anymore, they no longer worked for him when i asked them. I gladly spent my money, and am more than happy with my dogs. I have had a litter of my own with two muglestons pits and threw an amazing litter, ill try to post pics. Everywhere we go we get amazing props from everyone.

Ok i wanted to address this apbt/bully issue i see a lot on here. Just from an outside perspective, the home team, although good intentioned, with all due respect look like a bunch of dbags, and i mean, i say that with all due respect. Saying bullies aren't apbt is like saying mulattos aren't white or black for that matter. Speaking in terms of the one drop rule popular in the 1800s among biggots and slaveowners. They most certainly are apbt.. They're also Staffordshire. They are what most people would agree to be both. Pure apbt is a different story, or pure staff.. So yes, in the world of semantics, technically your right, but not enough to be rude to people.

Ok, now on to the subject of muglestons quality of dog. Don't get me wrong, i love me a big massive pit bull with shredded muscles and high energy with great athletics, which is all i own, with the exception of the mutt. Some kennels like Big Gemini Kennels have these massive 15o lbs dogs that i don't agree with, they have respiratory issues, joint and leg issues, can barely run and have a variety of other health problems. Jeds muglestons is not like that they top out at 120 maybe 135 for the short squatty dog(which style i don't like, sry jed), but most of the biggest males I've seen from muglestons have been 100-110 lbs range which is perfect in my opinion and from what I've seen. They are still very active and coordinated and can be working grade dog, maybe not for the same job as your all thinking, but none the less useful, and damn good family dogs. Ive always told people Bullys are basically a big boned/muscly pit bull that are more domesticated than apbt, they make great family dogs, theres not much that beats them.

-I would post pics, but i feel like i can do almost the same with references
my male ocean is identical to boogies younger self, couldn't tell the difference, except boogie is ancient now and is retired, still a good boy tho.
-My female Isis is the same look and size of muglestons miracle, who is her dame, with a little more docile but similar face structure.
-My blue fawn male is exactly like 2.2 year old "Unforgettable bullies Benzy", He is a product of OceanXIsis

Anyways just my two cents, i know it doesn't mean much being that I'm a random, but i just wanted to log on here and voice my dealings with Jed and wanted to stick up for him a little bit, because i feel like he is a a genuinely nice guy and would recommend doing business to him. He doesn't deserved to be bashed for loving pit bulls and spreading his love through breeding. I also wanted to say, he doesn't do it for the money, the guy is as far as i know independently wealthy, or he must do other things and pit bull sales only supplement his income, but trust me his dogs are all healthy and happy, which seems to take a monumental effort with a kennel his size. Call I'm and set up a visit anytime, you can usually go up same day as calling, i always have. He has nothing to hide and doesn't ask for a few days to clean up or anything else that would suggest neglect. and I'm done gnite.


----------



## Princesspaola21

American Pit Bull Terriers and American Bullies are TWO SEPARATE, RECOGNIZED, AND REGISTERABLE BREEDS. Point blank end of story. Call me a Douche... it won't hurt my feelings.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK

Exactly what paola said. This post is from 2010 get over it maybe try and make an intro. Even if the dogs have some apbt in them THEY ARE NOT APBTS!!!!!!! They are so far away from standard and function that is why there is so much hate and aggravation because of people like that.calling nasty looking mutts "pits" thus causing the media to think any kind of dog with a big box head and short hair is a Pit Bull. Then when these poorly bred dogs whom most of the time are bred just for size and width have neglected temperament which is not always 100% organic it can come from environment later in life but, whenn they bite someone it is dogs like mine that suffer. I also despize breeders like Muggleston CLAIMING their dogs are 100% Watchdog. This causes people to think Watchdog is a damn mutt and not worth a damn. Having Watchdog strains for years knowing the original goal which IS NOT what Muggleston has. This is just as offending as any posts above when you are truely passionate about one breed and one bloodline. But, apparently you like many others dont see that. 



Anyways welcome to the forum please hang around and make an introduction .


----------

